# Tillage radish in pasture



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Has anybody planted tillage radish into a well established pasture to help with compaction?

My plan was this, do a few paddocks a year. Keep the cows in each one for a week so plenty of manure would be present, broadcast it on then use something to spread the manure out.

Could they be grazed later after a frost?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When I planted turnips for deer they left them mostly alone until freezing. Then they hit hard, digging up and eating turnips after greens were gone.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I just intended then to eat the tops then I'd move em, just want to get all that cover back off for a faster green up in the spring.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Keep us posted if you try it. I have had some ideas about trying to plant them as well.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I'm gonna try some in a small heifer pasture that has lots of compaction due to grazing while too wet. I'll let you know how it works.


----------

